# The Clink Restaurant, Cardiff prison



## poisondwarf (Aug 31, 2012)

So this restaurant is finally opening next month. I think it's a fantastic idea and will definitely give it a try.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...is-no-gimmick-creator-insists-91466-31731615/


----------



## nogojones (Aug 31, 2012)

Link doesn't seem to work?

edit -ignore that it does now


----------



## nogojones (Aug 31, 2012)

The article doesn't say where any profits go. Do you know? Do they go back to Clinks ? if so it's a much better model than the one at Prescoed where the prisoners are getting £3 a day for telesales


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2012)

Ideal setting for a romantic first date or a wedding reception.

I applaud the sentiment behind the idea but I can't see them getting many customers long term.

Profit? They may make some at first but once the novelty wears off locally I see this as making small long term losses that will be carried by the charity to achieve its re-education goals.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 31, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Ideal setting for a romantic first date or a wedding reception.
> 
> I applaud the sentiment behind the idea but I can't see them getting many customers long term.
> 
> Profit? They may make some at first but once the novelty wears off locally I see this as making small long term losses that will be carried by the charity to achieve its re-education goals.


 
There's already one (and possibly loads more, for all I know) at Highdown prison which has been running successfully for a few years now. No reason to think that this one couldn't do just as well.

Although tbf, re-education is just as good a reason as any....I don't imagine any of the courses they provide for prisoners are run for profit for eg.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.theclinkcharity.com/

ETA - In fact, it looks like that was the first one and that it's aim is to expand to other prisons...so perhaps that's where the profit goes.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> There's already one (and possibly loads more, for all I know) at Highdown prison which has been running successfully for a few years now. No reason to think that this one couldn't do just as well.
> 
> Although tbf, re-education is just as good a reason as any....I don't imagine any of the courses they provide for prisoners are run for profit for eg.



Highdown has the advantage of a massive population centre with a taste for fine dining... i.e. London.

Cardiff doesn't have a single Michelin star restaurant. I think the nearest is in Abergavenny.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 31, 2012)

-


Gromit said:


> Ideal setting for a romantic first date or a wedding reception.
> 
> I applaud the sentiment behind the idea but I can't see them getting many customers long term.
> 
> Profit? They may make some at first but once the novelty wears off locally I see this as making small long term losses that will be carried by the charity to achieve its re-education goals.


 
Aren't you rather assuming that the place isn't any good?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 31, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Highdown has the advantage of a massive population centre with a taste for fine dining... i.e. London.
> 
> Cardiff doesn't have a single Michelin star restaurant. I think the nearest is in Abergavenny.


 
It's in fucking Surrey.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 31, 2012)

Found this, btw...



> The income generated goes towards the running and operating costs of the restaurant which is supplemented by donations.


 
Also....you have to *apply* to eat at Highdown, whereas Cardiff will be open to the general public, so I'd assume that that'd probably even out any potential decrease in diners that the location might cause (although in any case, as I say, Highdown is not in London...and having visited someone there years ago, I can also say that it's enough of a pain in the arse to get to from central London that I very much doubt that it's location is any more favourable than Cardiff's in that respect).


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2012)

I know it's in Slurry. The Fat Duck is outside of London too but it's still chock brim with Londoners. Londoners are used to traveling longer distances as London is so huge. 

Cardiff nick is in central Cardiff but not so central that they'll pick it over restaurants closer to bars and clubs. 
It may do okay from office lunchers though.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 31, 2012)

So I'm guessing the place doesn't make a profit, even without normal staff costs.

Though some other costs would be higher, I would think.


----------



## poisondwarf (Aug 31, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Ideal setting for a romantic first date or a wedding reception.
> 
> I applaud the sentiment behind the idea but I can't see them getting many customers long term.
> 
> Profit? They may make some at first but once the novelty wears off locally I see this as making small long term losses that will be carried by the charity to achieve its re-education goals.





That's a bit of a negative way to look at it.


----------

